
 Google Chrome To Support Add-Ons - nickb
http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=210602700
======
andreyf
I'm worried about the way they plan to separate the tabs into "separate
instances"... it seems to me as cross-domain user scripting could do wonders
to advance the browsing experience. Imagine installing a user script which
adds hooks to Hacker News and other user scripts which use those hooks on
other sites.

As a simple example, you could add a "submit to HN" links all over the place
(ones that work without having to leave whatever site you're on). Our
collective imagination of what could be done with that far exceeds what I'm
thinking of.

~~~
litewulf
Wait what? How do tabs in different processes preclude cross-domain user
scripting? You can already do that!

In addition if you use the task manager you'll notice that child tabs are
within the same process as well.

~~~
andreyf
_Wait what? How do tabs in different processes preclude cross-domain user
scripting?_

Didn't express myself clearly, sorry - I meant to say that I hope their
security policy will allow cross-domain scripting from within addons.

~~~
litewulf
Ah okay fair enough. Its kind of early to say at this point, but yes, I would
like cross-domain scripting too.

That and a pony.

